# Corn Clutches _ 2011



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Yup,

Thought it might be good to develop a thread with the pairings for 2011.

1st up is the 'early bird's clutch, delivered last night:










Fertile _ *14* Slug _ 1

Expected Progeny:-

*50% Amelanistic Stripe* hetero Lavender, Caramel, Anerythristic
*50% Stripe* hetero Lavender, Caramel, Anerythristic, Amelanistic

Cheers. Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Next clutch due will be in approx. 1 week.

This is our most awaited pairing:-

*GRANITE PIED-SIDED x STRIPE hetero Diffused, Amel ph Pied-Sided* :mf_dribble:

Will keep y'all up dated.

For further info. on 2011 progeny _ [email protected] or PM

Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

*GRANITE PIED-SIDED x STRIPE hetero Diffused, Amel ph Pied-Sided*:









By lexcorn 

Fertile Eggs _ *19*

Predicted Progeny

50% BLOODRED hetero Stripe, Pied-Sided
50% WILD TYPE hetero Stripe, Diffused, Pied-Sided

Potential Progeny

*BLOODRED PIED-SIDED* :mf_dribble:

Cheers. Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

*HYPO LAVENDER MOTLEY X HYPOMELANISTIC LAVENDER:*



A joint breeding between ourselves & Ads; both stunning parents :mf_dribble:

Fertile Eggs _ *14* Slugs _ 4

Predicted progeny:

100% HYPOMELANISTIC LAVENDER hetero Motley

Cheers. Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

In the process of laying:-

*Hypo Lavender Motley/Stripe x Caramel Motley/Stripe*

will post photo later : victory:

Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

LEXCORN said:


> In the process of laying:-
> 
> *Hypo Lavender Motley/Stripe x Caramel Motley/Stripe*
> 
> ...


Fertile Eggs _ *17 *Slugs _ 0

Predicted Progeny:-

50% *Motley* hetero Lavender, Caramel
50% *Stripe* hetero Lavender, Carame

Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

*GHOST hetero Diffused, Amel x Ghost hetero Diffused, Amel*

Fertile eggs _ *24 *slugs _ 1

Predicted Progeny:-

9/16 *Ghost*
3/16 *Ghost Bloodred*
3/16 *Coral* *Snow*
1/16 *Coral Avalanche*

Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

*AVALANCHE* hetero Hypo, Charcoal x *BLOODRED* hetero Anery, Lavender ph Charcoal, Hypo

Fertile eggs _ *17* slugs _ 0

Predicted Progeny

*Bloodred*
*Granite*

+/-

*Hypomelanistic Bloodred*
*Ghost Bloodred*
*Platinum Bloodred*
*Anery Pewter*
*Pewter*
*Hypomelanistic Pewter*

Cheers Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

*Butter Stripe x Caramel Motley* hetero Amel










Fertile eggs _ 13 slugs _ 3

Projected Progeny:-

50% *Caramel Motley*
50% *Butter Motley*

Most of these kids are, already, on pre-order :mf_dribble:

Cheers. Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

*LAVA OKEETEE x GRANITE* hetero Hypo, Charcoal, Amel

Fertile Eggs _ *24* slugs _ 0

No prizes for guessing the potential results from this pairing, unless of course the male has compatible hidden genes!

Cheers. Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

*SNOW* hetero Hypo, Charcoal, Motley x *HYPOMELANISTIC* hetero Charcoal, Anery, Lavender ph Amel

This is a joint pairing with Layla as her dear boy has been residing with us since September '10. This mating will provide proof that the male is, indeed, a *Coral Snow*.

Fertile eggs _ *21* slugs _ 0

Potential progeny:-

*Platinum*
*Phantom*
*Ghost*
*Hypomelanistic*

*=/- *(if female is carrying the Amel gene)

Hypo Blizzard
Powder
Hypomelanistic Amelanistic
Coral Snow

Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

*Anerythristic hetero Lava, Caramel x Wild Type hetero Lava, Caramel*

Fertile Eggs _ *21* slugs _ 0


Expected Progeny:-

9/16 *Wild Type*
3/16 *Caramel*
3/16 *Lava*
1/16 *Topaz*

As the male is homozygous Anery & there's a high probability that the female is hetero for the same gene so there may be other surprises for us, as follows:-

9/32 *Anerythristic*
9/32 *Wild Type*
3/32 *Ice*
3/32 *Lava*
3/32 *Anery Caramel*
3/32 *Caramel*
1/32 *Caramel Ice (Anery Topaz)*
1/32 *Topaz *

*Cheers. Lex*


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Ist clutch of the 2011 Season hatching : victory:










2nd clutch due in approx. 7 days.

Cheers. Lex


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Pretty orange noses!!


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> Pretty orange noses!!


Ya Debbie,

More orange noses than I had expected have now hatched!

Strange how the odds work out sometimes :whistling2:

Lex


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

well the odds were going quite well here, but have hit a bit of a dip again. Oh well!


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Yup, ya can never be abolutely certain on the odds Debbie, as long as we produce strong healthy hatchlings there's nothing to complain about :no1:

Some of the kids:





















Lex


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Really pretty - I was going to comment on another forum but forgot (brain not really functioning at the moment :S)

I'm pleased with how all our babies have been this year - smallest at 6g, most at 8 or 9g and then ones that have shed are mostly eating well already


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

LEXCORN said:


> Yup, ya can never be abolutely certain on the odds Debbie, as long as we produce strong healthy hatchlings there's nothing to complain about :no1:
> 
> Some of the kids:
> 
> ...


Cracking stripe on that second one, Lex! :mf_dribble:


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

manda88 said:


> Cracking stripe on that second one, Lex! :mf_dribble:


Cheers,

Yup, quite a good bunch to start off the Season :crazy:

Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> Really pretty - I was going to comment on another forum but forgot (brain not really functioning at the moment :S)
> 
> I'm pleased with how all our babies have been this year - smallest at 6g, most at 8 or 9g and then ones that have shed are mostly eating well already


Yup Debbie,

Feeding neonates are defo a good start :snake:

Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

The last neonate from Clutch 01 _ he/she did decide to 'pip' after all :mf_dribble:










Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

*STRIPE* hetero Lavender, Caramel, Amelanistic, Anerythristic ph Hypo _ 11012female:











Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

*AMELANISTIC STRIPE* hetero Lavender, Caramel, Anerythristic ph Hypo _ 11003male:










*AMELANISTIC STRIPE* hetero Lavender, Caramel, Anerythristic ph Hypo _ 11011female:










Now, the female is more like a typical Amel Stripe.......

the male is rather interesting :whistling2:

Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

*Clutch No 02*

Just starting to hatch over the last couple of days.

Some incredible lateral Diffusion going on here :mf_dribble:










Lex


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

LEXCORN said:


> *AMELANISTIC STRIPE* hetero Lavender, Caramel, Anerythristic ph Hypo _ 11003male:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


What do think is going on with the male then?

And I understand that the female might be on a little trip down South?  (Unless I have the wrong one!)


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> What do think is going on with the male then?
> 
> And I understand that the female might be on a little trip down South?  (Unless I have the wrong one!)


Hey Debbie,

We can give you a bit more info. when y'all come up next weekend 

Ya, there are a couple of females going on a little trip down South but not the Amelanistic Stripe atm :whistling2:

Cheers. Lex


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I am a corn snake nut I love corn snakes and i've gotta say your's are the most beautiful i've ever seen! Are any of those babies for sale and if so where are you located? Thanks


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

mstypical said:


> I am a corn snake nut I love corn snakes and i've gotta say your's are the most beautiful i've ever seen! Are any of those babies for sale and if so where are you located? Thanks


Thanks for your compliments : victory:

You have PM.

Regards. Lex


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

vetdebbie said:


> What do think is going on with the male then?
> 
> And I understand that the female might be on a little trip down South?  (Unless I have the wrong one!)


That little female is coming to live with me :2thumb:


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

mstypical said:


> That little female is coming to live with me :2thumb:


Ya, the Amelanistic Stripe is your gal Sherri. Debbie is referring to the 1.2 Stripe hatchlings that are, already, down South 

Cheers. Lex


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Just collected 2 of the most beautiful little baby corns i've ever seen from lex, highly recommended, if you're thinking about buying one this is the place to get them!

Thanks again Lex, feedback left for you I can't get over how perfect they are, and such cute personalities :2thumb:


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

mstypical said:


> Just collected 2 of the most beautiful little baby corns i've ever seen from lex, highly recommended, if you're thinking about buying one this is the place to get them!
> 
> Thanks again Lex, feedback left for you I can't get over how perfect they are, and such cute personalities :2thumb:


Thank ya Sherri,

Was great to meet with you & show ya some of the kids :crazy:

Cheers. Lex


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Lex

Apologies if I've missed seeing it elsewhere, but do you have a list of what you'll have available at Kempton?


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

manda88 said:


> Hey Lex
> 
> Apologies if I've missed seeing it elsewhere, but do you have a list of what you'll have available at Kempton?


Hey,

Thanks for the enquiry.

Will send ya a list via PM 

Cheers. Lex


----------

